# [Game][2.2+][Dev] Next Word Beta



## nonextstop (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey everyone, I published my first game the other day, and I'm looking for feedback.

Next Word is a party game played with two teams.
Players sit next to members of the opposing team in a circle.

Whoever's turn it is receives a random word from one of three categories, and must describe the word/phrase to their teammates, who have to guess what the word is. After a word is guessed correctly, the phone is passed to the left, and the next team goes. Once the 50 second timer is over, the round ends, and the last team to successfully guess their word gets a point.

Next Word is available for free from Google Play:

Screenshots:

















If anyone has any suggestions for UI improvements, extra categories, or anything else, let me know!

Thanks,

nonextstop


----------

